# Sticky  Looking to hire?



## UWN admin

Are you looking for an employee? Do you need someone for a temporary job. Have you heard about places that are hiring?

Many of us need work or have family members looking for a job. If you have something available or know of an opening somewhere, please add your post to the thread.


----------



## Flyfishn247

The Army National Guard is always looking for people to enlist, if someone is intersted send them my way. I can answer all their questions. :wink:


----------



## JERRY

Flyfishn247 said:


> The Army National Guard is always looking for people to enlist, if someone is intersted send them my way. I can answer all their questions. :wink:


 Will they take persons over the age of 40? I would love the chance to blow stuff up. :wink:


----------



## redleg

If you are 'prior service' they will. How many years in the military do you have?


----------



## Dekashika

Hello,

I own a small, older home in Provo. As with many older homes, it has a few layers of shingles on it, and I am looking for a roofer, who can remove the older shingles, and put on a new layer. I plan on selling the home, so I would like to keep this as cheap as possible, having said that, I expect a good quality job. I beleive the home is around 1700sq ft. 

If any of you are interested in this job, please send me a PM with your bid.

Thanks


----------



## InvaderZim

I need a good, honest, hard working carpenter type person to help with repairs on homes I service.

If you are in need of work, and are good at basic home repairs (screening of vents, sealing of gaps, roof repairs, all basic home repair needs, please call me immediatly. I would prefer you live in the davis county/SL area.

Caleb 801-635-9144


----------



## Shep

Sorry I posted this in this section and the Looking for Work section. Wasn't sure which one would be the best for people to see:


> We just opened up 2 new Software Engineer positions at my work. Feel free to contact me for details, I'd love to help out anyone I can. We have been adding a couple of additional IT positions seems like at least every other month, which is great during these economic times to know that we are trying to expand our business and growing. Again, great opportunity to work for a great company with great benefits.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

*General contractor to finish my basement*

Howdy,

Looking for a competent general to finish up my basement. It's 100% plumbed, 60% wired, 80% framed and 0% sheet rocked. Some HVAC possibly required. Honestly, mostly need electrical, some framing, sheetrock and mud, and doors hung. Previous homeowner was a general, but just didn't finish it up due to financial difficulty.

I gotta figure someone out there is starving or knows someone who is. Not looking for rock bottom price, just a good job and fairness. No handymen or moonlighters please. (I can do that. :wink: )

Send me a PM.

Tye


----------



## bwhntr

*Re: General contractor to finish my basement*

I have a buddy (general contractor) who lives in Syracuse that does a GREAT job on basement finishes. Times are slow so he does work for another outfit setting equipment for ATK. If you are interested, he would be working weekends and after hours, let me know.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

Is that the buddy I met a few years back?


----------



## JERRY

I need a roofing contractor. Must be licensed and insured. PM me if you are interested. I live in the West Bountiful area. 8)


----------



## bwhntr

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Is that the buddy I met a few years back?


I think so...Hard to remember that far back but I think I did bring him.

???btw, I don't remember posting that??? I thought I sent a PM??? Weird.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I have a superintendent for a home builder in Roy that told me today he is in need of an aid. The pay will be between $12 to $15 per hour depending on skills/experience. It is an easy job. Pushing brooms, trim work, minor construction, etc. If you are interested let me know asap. He is looking to hire next week first thing. You must be able to pass a drug test so keep that in mind.


----------



## Nor-tah

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I have a superintendent for a home builder in Roy that told me today he is in need of an aid. The pay will be between $12 to $15 per hour depending on skills/experience. It is an easy job. Pushing brooms, trim work, minor construction, etc. If you are interested let me know asap. He is looking to hire next week first thing. *You must be able to pass a drug test so keep that in mind.*


Is that why you didnt take it LH2? haha JK bud. Good on ya for helping out!


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Nor-tah said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a superintendent for a home builder in Roy that told me today he is in need of an aid. The pay will be between $12 to $15 per hour depending on skills/experience. It is an easy job. Pushing brooms, trim work, minor construction, etc. If you are interested let me know asap. He is looking to hire next week first thing. You must be able to pass a drug test so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that why you didnt take it LH2? haha JK bud. Good on ya for helping out!
Click to expand...

I do not work for any 1 builder. I work with 164 different builders across the front. He is 1 of many that i see weekly. :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I know there are several dozen if not hundred construction/contractors looking at these forums.
I would have figured someone would have jumped at this opportunity. Is there nobody checking this forum who really needs the job? Should i post it on the other forums? :shock:


----------



## bigdaddyx4

If anyone is looking for work in Cache Valley and has experience in Industrial Maintenance or with programming/PLCs, let me know. I might be able to help you out. I know we are looking for a couple of guys.


----------



## Artoxx

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I know there are several dozen if not hundred construction/contractors looking at these forums.
> I would have figured someone would have jumped at this opportunity. Is there nobody checking this forum who really needs the job? Should i post it on the other forums? :shock:


The only thing stopping me is the gas money to drive that far every day. I would lose $2 hour or so. I could probably live on $13 hour if he was willing to pay me the $15 to make up the gas difference. But I understand if he cannot.
Other than that, I could probably do anything that he is asking, and am willing to learn what I don't already know. I even have drills, hammers, skil saws, and such things if he wants me to provide most if not all of my equippage. Hell, I've even got a broom. :wink: 
I would have responded sooner, but I have been occupied trying to find a place to live and a job EVERYWHERE but here, apparently, and managed to miss it. 
Feel free to pm me if you think he would be interested.
I guess worst case scenario, I am being kicked out of my house in the next few days. If I absolutely had to, I could get a rental up that way. I hate to take my son away from his school, friends, and karate dojo, and subject him to all of that, but I gotta do what I gotta do. If I gotta. :mrgreen: 
Let me know. I am available immediately. CAN pass a drug screen. Have my own truck. Stuff like that.


----------



## deadicated1

i have just started a part time job, that would be an excellent opportunity for anyone looking for work, or just needs to make an extra thousand or two a month til they get back on their feet.

ill be honest with you, it is set up like a multi level deal, but its only $99 to sign up and NOTHING after that. plus, after you sit down with 5 families and let your mentor give them the schpeal, while you sit and listen and learn, you get a $250 bonus. you could walk away right then, and get 69 of your 99 back, and be up $220 with a better finance knowledge than you can buy...

it is a financial services company, dealing with auto and homeowners, life insurance, lending, and investments. we help people get out of debt and financially independant.

shoot me a pm if interested and ill tell you more.

oh ya, my trainer made $35k part time his first year... something to think about


----------



## JAT83

I have several positions available. I have been fortunate enough to find a company that is incredible and growing very rapidly. For more information check out the links below and/or send me a message!

http://themechanicsofwealth.com
http://www.exfuze.com/jeremytorgersen


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Artoxx said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are several dozen if not hundred construction/contractors looking at these forums.
> I would have figured someone would have jumped at this opportunity. Is there nobody checking this forum who really needs the job? Should i post it on the other forums? :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing stopping me is the gas money to drive that far every day. I would lose $2 hour or so. I could probably live on $13 hour if he was willing to pay me the $15 to make up the gas difference. But I understand if he cannot.
> Other than that, I could probably do anything that he is asking, and am willing to learn what I don't already know. I even have drills, hammers, skil saws, and such things if he wants me to provide most if not all of my equippage. Hell, I've even got a broom. :wink:
> I would have responded sooner, but I have been occupied trying to find a place to live and a job EVERYWHERE but here, apparently, and managed to miss it.
> Feel free to pm me if you think he would be interested.
> I guess worst case scenario, I am being kicked out of my house in the next few days. If I absolutely had to, I could get a rental up that way. I hate to take my son away from his school, friends, and karate dojo, and subject him to all of that, but I gotta do what I gotta do. If I gotta. :mrgreen:
> Let me know. I am available immediately. CAN pass a drug screen. Have my own truck. Stuff like that.
Click to expand...

Sorry, i did not see this until today. The position was filled a week after i posted this. I remember seeing you found a job anyway???


----------



## Artoxx

Yep, THANK GOD!


----------



## Huge29

Not a job for the breadwinner, but the bank I work for is looking for a teller to work 20-25 hours/week at North Temple branch.


----------



## Nor-tah

Huge29 said:


> Not a job for the breadwinner, but the bank I work for is looking for a teller to work 20-25 hours/week at North Temple branch.


Now *that* is a dream job!! As teller I would know! haha but really thats cool of you Huge man...


----------



## MeanGene

I am working with a company that is always looking for people that want some part or full time work. Must be atleast 18 and pass a background check. If your interested in looking into what we do PM me a number and I'll call you and invite you to a company meeting. They are held wednesdays at 7:00 pm in taylorsville. I would love to take you and show you what we do, and what you can do to change your life and other's for the better.


----------



## guner

Hey does anyone know a place around just hiring for temp now to the 11th ?
Gas station Janitor anything ?

Made the mistake of giving my 2weeks and was let go 2 days later so need something to cover the time so I have some income.

Appreciate anything. Am in the Salt Lake valley around 8400 So


----------



## Huge29

guner said:


> Hey does anyone know a place around just hiring for temp now to the 11th ?
> Gas station Janitor anything ?
> 
> Made the mistake of giving my 2weeks and was let go 2 days later


Well, hopefully that entitles you to severance or at least a paycheck immediately I believe the law is???


----------



## guner

No severance... but did get my check in 24 hours


----------



## guner

Hey just thought I would throw this out there......... We are hiring for the 2010 census... it is a temp job, from Jan through July. Now they dont have any benefits/insurance due to the temp job status, however the give a pay bonus for lack of benefits, I think we are starting phone reps at $15/hr

Just throwing it out as an FYI if needing something.


----------



## Fowl habits

i don't know if this belongs here or in the other one, you get the point though.

I just opened up my business, in october. If there is anyone here on the forum that ends up in a bind and has no heat up here in northern utah call me. I don't mind bailing out a friend, If they are willing to cover just the cost of the parts, and maybe put in a good word to the neighbors 

I'm trusting this won't get abused. I can't bare the though of a little kid freezing at night cause the family doesnt have enough money to fix the furnace.


Spartan Mechanical
David Terry
UWN "fowl habits"
8016489511

Full service Furnace, A/C, boiler/hydronics repair

If it uses a Gas or Refrigerant i can fix it, or replace it


----------



## guner

Hey Ladies and Gents !
I put this out before but just putting on an update.

So I work for Vangent....... this is the company completing the 2010 census for Federal Gov. The position is Temp. from now through July, there are no benefits since it is a temp position. We do require a high school Diploma or Ged and position is contingent on passing a federal back ground check.
here are details.
We are still short some supervisors and pay for that position is mid to high $20's per hour, although they say $40-50,000 per year, the position is 6 mo so dont work for year.... it requires 40 hrs per week and is salary so no O.T. Also Vangent is trying for more Gov. contracts so hopefully job goes on.

For reps. The call center is open 7 day per week from 5:00am-1:00am can be full or part time call center/phone experience a plus.

Base wage $11.18-$15.68 + $3.35 per hour as a helth/welfare for not having benefits. if you work nights there is a %10 shift dif for any hours after 7:00pm. there are also Lead agent positions (no phone time, just help with agent questions) and that is like $1.50 more per hour (dont remember exact amount).

The postion for first few months is people calling in to ask questions or complete census over the phone. after that the next 4 mo will be calling people who completed census incorrectly and geting complete info.

So no calling or selling, except to get questions cleared up from census material submitted incorrect/incomplete.

The call center is located in Sandy about 8700 S Sandy Park way (old Discover card building) PM for questions


----------



## wyogoob

Looking for welding inspectors with American Welding Society (AWS) Certified Weld Inspector (CWI) certs or equivalent. 

Plant shutdowns and turnarounds, March thru June. Mostly working 7-13s.

PM please


----------



## ridgetop

We (Professional Electric) are looking to hire a 1st or 2nd year apprentice by the end of the month.


----------



## Shep

We are hiring a Database Administrator in Draper. PM if you are interested or have any questions.


----------



## kochanut

^ full time or part time?


----------



## lunkerhunter2

My company is looking for an immediate, permanent, full-time employee to work in the south salt lake/utah county area and some further job sites as needed. You must live in south salt lake county or utah county. You will not be hired if you do not. You must have your own vehicle, a good driving record, drug-free, excellent communication skills, guaranteed internet access(an absolute requirement), Microsoft Office Excell experience(not a huge deal but you will be using it daily), punctual(this is very important), the ability to climb a 6' ladder into an attic and/or get into crawl spaces, and be willing to travel for short periods of time. Travel will not happen right away and might only be once a year for a couple days or not at all. New home construction, HVAC, or quality inspector experience is also a huge benefit. The job pays decent, you get insurance after waiting period, company gas card(for work related use only), mileage pay(you will put a lot of miles on your vehicle), a company cell phone and a stable job. We are currently involved in 5 states. Your normal work area will be salt lake to Nephi and Park City to Tooele. This will vary on a daily basis and may encompass a much larger area on occasion. We need to hire asap. If you are hired, you will work on-site with me for a couple weeks for training and then be on your own. It is a very simple job but it does require a great deal of effort to get your homes inspected and paperwork done. I am currently doing about 10 hours of paperwork per week on the computer and the rest is driving and on-site inspections.
If you think you would be a good candidate for the job or have any questions pm me and i will respond quickly.


----------



## Packfish

Programmer Analyst job opening- Logan Utah


----------



## hockey

Commissioned sales person needed to sell printer toner cartridges. Our target accounts are companies that do alot of "1 off" printing from desktop printers, NOT copying. Target accounts are typically: law firms, mortgage, banks, insurance, title, shipping, light manufacturing, schools, engineering, hospitals, etc, etc.
We are looking for 2 types of people:
1) Someone who wants to do this full or part time who is comfortable in the business to business selling environment.
2) Existing sales people in the paper, cleaning / industrial supply, vending, office supply field who would like to expand their product lines. We have a program that is tailored for you!!! This is great opportunity to increase your income with very little extra work
We supply business cards, full office support, delivery, on line ordering available, training
15% commission paid


----------



## Gumbo

Looking to hire a junior DBA, preferibly right out of school or equivalent. This is a great opportunity for someone looking to learn from the best (no, not me). We use Microsoft SQL Server.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Gumbo

This position has been filled.


----------



## Packfish

*Re: Cache Valley*

Software Engineer 1	BCS Application Development	closes 5/21/10

Software Engineer 2	BCS Application Development	closes 5/21/10

Develops, maintains, documents, tests and installs programs in compliance with company standards for development. Programming using C++, Unix/Linux, and a scripting language (e.g. Perl) required. This position will have primary responsibility to assist other programmers with software use issues, identify software bugs, and provide solutions to work around software limitations.

Software Engineer 1 - Minimum 4 years experience
Software Engineer 2 - Minimum 6 years experience


----------



## bigdaddyx4

I work for a cheese plant in Cache Valley. We are looking to hire some more maintenance mechanics. If anyone is interested, let me know and I can give you the details.


----------



## Huge29

I work at a community bank; we are looking for an SBA Manager, minimum of 5 years SBA 7(a) experience. PM me if interested.


----------



## wyogoob

Construction inspector with welding background and good computer skills needed for southwest Wyoming gas plant and pipeline job.

Good per diem, laptop, cell phone, truck and/or 4-wheeler rental, mileage

Can start Monday, Aug 9, if qualified

PM me please


----------



## wyogoob

wyogoob said:


> Construction inspector with welding background and good computer skills needed for southwest Wyoming gas plant and pipeline job.
> 
> Good per diem, laptop, cell phone, truck and/or 4-wheeler rental, mileage
> 
> Can start Monday, Aug 9, if qualified
> 
> PM me please


This position has been filled.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Thanks Goob for the heads up


----------



## wyogoob

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Thanks Goob for the heads up


Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Gumbo

Looking for a Sys Admin. Needs certifications and expertise with Microsoft products including servers, database, networking, etc. We are a complex, heterogeneous 7x24 operation and need someone who can work day shifts and be on-call evenings and nights.


----------



## kochanut

Gumbo said:


> Looking for a Sys Admin. Needs certifications and expertise with Microsoft products including servers, database, networking, etc. We are a complex, heterogeneous 7x24 operation and need someone who can work day shifts and be on-call evenings and nights.


this probably wont help you one bit but....

MCSA,CISSP, SEC+. A+, Net+

actual job now is a Sys Ad, but i could only take over the on call portion of your job


----------



## Gumbo

It's one position, and the on-call is part of the job since we're a 7x24x365 shop. PM sent.


----------



## deadicated1

i need a hopper for friday, sept. 24. i will be working in vernal, and i just need someone who can load bags of insulation into a hopper, and hustle a bit, and follow directions...  
this is a position that i need help with usually 1-2 times a week, and in various parts of the state.
ill be leaving lindon at 5 am on friday, and hopefully be home around 7 or so.

pm if interested, or call scott.. 801-830-1153.

thanks


----------



## fyfcalls

PM sent


----------



## Iron Bear

I know of a company that is looking for on call agents in various rural counties in Utah. Its a great long term gig for the right person. *Supplemental Income* Be your own boss. Basically they will put you in business for yourself. So its not without its liabilities. Its a well established legitimate operation that has been in business for 50 yrs in Utah.

Sorry to be so vague on the exact title of the job but if sounds interesting PM and I will elaborate.


----------



## Nambaster

If anyone is looking at getting into the insurance (property casualty or life) industry. I wouldn't mind training and licensing someone and then setting them out on their own to start a practice. 

This industry is all commission based but everyone has to have car insurance to be legal. Shoot me a PM if your interested. 

If you can hunt antler sheds you can do insurance.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

Nambaster said:


> If anyone is looking at getting into the insurance (property casualty or life) industry. I wouldn't mind training and licensing someone and then setting them out on their own to start a practice.
> 
> This industry is all commission based but everyone has to have car insurance to be legal. Shoot me a PM if your interested.
> 
> If you can hunt antler sheds you can do insurance.


PM sent.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I will be looking to hire the services of a long term landscape maintenance company for a new rental that I just picked up in Mapleton. Please PM me if you are interested or have any references of good companies. Thanks--------------SS


----------



## Gumbo

Looking for another technical support rep. This is a phone support position. Look through previous posts on this thread for details. In short, if you're a geek and looking to get a foothold in a technology company, send me a PM.


----------



## Chard

We currently have an opening for one production position starting $10.00 an hour range with benefits. We are a very stable medical device manufacturer that has been growing over the past 17 years here in Utah. We will be accepting applications through Thursday, November 11, 2010. We work Monday through Friday and never on the weekends! If you are a sportsmen, this is your gig! If interested, please call 801-977-1100. Ask for Neil or Rich.


----------



## longbow

I need the siding replaced on one side of my house in Perry, (Brigham). If you do siding PM me.


----------



## tshuntin

longbow said:


> I need the siding replaced on one side of my house in Perry, (Brigham). If you do siding PM me.


Me too, in Ogden area.


----------



## Loke

https://www.astihosted.com/asd/JAMNew/P ... &jobtype=N

I'm looking for someone that is reliable and takes pride in their work, even if it is cleaning bathrooms.
PM me with your name so I can look for you.


----------



## Nambaster

I will have a position opening up on February 7th to at least the 24th. *I will need a caller* to contact sportsmen from the *Western Hunting and Conservation Exposition* who is willing to set up appointments and gather information. Pay is negotiable depending on experience. I am looking for someone to make phone calls to individuals who agree to be contacted between the hours of 4 p.m. and 8 p.m.

I will also pay a bonus to the individual for coming in on Saturday the 12th and Saturday the 19th. Saturday hours will be from 10 a.m. to 2 p.m. Let me know if you or your spouse might be interested in doing this.

This position is a part time gig working for 4 hours a day six days a week. I am located in Bountiful.


----------



## stablebuck

My company, Regis Corporation, is looking to hire some new associates in the next month or so. It isn't glamorous work, but it's a job and benefits are actually pretty good. Warehouse/order-picking work. You get paid on breaks and lunch, lunch is provided, time off available right from the start, health/dental/vision insurance, etc. Starting pay is a little low, but it's nice to get paid on breaks and lunches...$9.75/hr. Makes for a shorter day as well...hiring right now for the evening shift...3pm-11pm. If you are interested feel free to drop me a line or stop by and fill out an application.
Regis Intermountain Distribution
5300 Harold Gatty Dr
SLC 84116


----------



## Gumbo

I need a windshield replaced on my wife's car. Anyone do this? If so, please email me:

gumbo at echopass dot com

I live in north Utah county, work in Midvale.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I have a friend in Roy that could use the business. It is called Hot Shots Auto Glass, his name is Nate. Tell him i sent you.


----------



## Huge29

Gumbo said:


> I need a windshield replaced on my wife's car. Anyone do this? If so, please email me:
> 
> gumbo at echopass dot com
> 
> I live in north Utah county, work in Midvale.


I don't, but my neighbor owns the Glasshopper and they have the best rates I have seen 
Toll Free: 800-809-5765
Salt Lake City: 801-973-6900 
Ogden: 801-334-6300 
Provo: 801-224-6300


----------



## Huge29

The Bank I work for is hiring an IT guy.


----------



## Shep

Hey everyone,
I just wanted to let you know that 1-800 CONTACTS in draper is hiring for a bunch of software engineer positions and other IT positions. I've been with the company for almost 10 years now, so if you'd like any information about them feel free to shoot me a pm for any additional details. Here's the link to the site for the jobs:
http://1800contacts.iapplicants.com/searchjobs.php


----------



## InvaderZim

Please see the following link:

Wildlife control specialist

caleb


----------



## Al Hansen

InvaderZim said:


> Please see the following link:
> 
> Wildlife control specialist
> 
> caleb


Climb a ladder ??? :shock:  I'm out. :O•-:


----------



## bossloader

UTA is looking for anyone who has electrical motor expereance or enginering degree.


----------



## Gumbo

*Looking to hire after-hours geek*

One of my after-hours techs is coming to the day shift, so I need to replace him. Right now it's 20 - 25 hours per week, working three shifts of midnight to 7:00am. If you're a sys admin or desire to get your foot in the door and are willing to work off hours, then send me a PM.

This is for technology company and the position is in the support department. Required skills are basically a sys admin with the ability to interact with experienced customers, good troubleshooting skills, and dependability. The job isn't much, but it's a foot in the door and a stepping stone to bigger and better things.


----------



## Crash

Anyone that has as EMT certification and looking for work go to Olyparks.com. We are hiring and need people to work through the winter. We are ski patrol and basically provide medical care for the athletes. There are some perks to the job like doing Avalanche Control work, Search Rescue for the Wasatch Back, and other outdoor EMS related things. The pay is better than most ambulance agencies as well. When I say that I don't mean like Unified fire, I mean Gold Cross. If you're interested, apply online and give me a pm and I will help you out the best I can. I am a team lead and will be involved with the hiring process this go around. Please have some EMS background and be able to ski or snowboard.


----------



## Gumbo

I'm hiring again, same technical support position mentioned above. Actual shift and hours may vary. PM me and I'll send a job description.


----------



## ktowncamo

I'm looking for 2 honest, dedicated folks to fill 2 job opportunities at my company Camofire.com

1. Receiving/Shipping - We are looking for someone who will enjoy fondling hunting gear all day to run our receiving of products as orders come in from all the major brands. Since we're a small company this position would also include general warehouse shipping, inventory responsibilities, ect. working with a friendly crew in a clean, fast paced and overall enjoyable environment. Location is Draper. Hours are 8:30-5 M-F. Pay range is $8-$10/hr starting based on experience. Computer skills using Excel, Google Docs are a plus. We are growing and the likelihood of new positions opening up is inevitable. 

2. Customer Service Supervisor/Assistant Buyer - We are looking for a team player who can talk the talk about hunting gear all day every day via phone, email and in store. This is as much a sales position as it is customer relations management so someone who enjoys problem solving and is solution and sales oriented when it comes to helping out fellow hunters is a must. Clean office environment. We are a growing company so the likelihood of this position expanding and other opportunities opening up is very probable. Location is Draper. Pay is $8-$11 depending on experience/dedication with a small sales bonus. If you've got basic photo enhancement (resizing, enhancing) skills this would be a bonus. Good typing skills, email communication are a must. Hours would be 9-5:30 M-F. 

I'm hopeful to find someone for each of these positions who will take initiative and ownership within the respective roles to be a part of continuing the growth of this small business. PM, email (kendall AT camofire DOT com) or phone (435-602-two-seven-two-nine) if you've got a resume to submit or have an interest. 

And in case you're wondering, deals on hunting gear is included.


----------



## torowy

ktown, resume sent


----------



## ktowncamo

torowy said:


> ktown, resume sent


Thanks! I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Shep

The company I work for is now hiring an IT Project Manager. Here are the required skills and experience that they are looking for:
•	Bachelor’s degree highly preferred
•	Minimum 5 years Project Management experience
•	Must have excellent communication skills, both written and verbal
•	Must have demonstrated leadership abilities, having successfully lead multiple concurrent projects and multiple development groups
•	Must have excellent analytical, organizational leadership, and interpersonal skills
•	Must have strong technical background including preferred experience with: SQL Server, .Net, C#, networking, and E-Commerce architecture
•	Must have thorough understanding of the Software Development Life Cycle
•	PMP Certification is preferred
•	Experience with Extreme Programming or Agile methodologies preferred

If you are interested pm me and I will get you additional details.


----------



## Narient

I'm currently under contract for JetBlue and word came down that they're hiring more Reservation Agents. They work the phones and most actually work from home. 

Figured I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Sliverslinger

*Hiring commercial concrete finishers*

Hiring commercial concrete finishers for a commercial job site in Salt Lake City. 2-3 journeyman positions available. Minimum of 1-2 weeks of work with the possibility of more. Call 801-328-2666 ask for Jake or nick. Pour starts Monday.


----------



## Narient

This just in! 

EMC, a Fortune 500 company that is ramping up a facility in Pleasant Grove, is hiring Tech Support Engineers I & II. I just got my job with them today and for those who have a tech background, I'll say this. I didn't think these kind of companies existed any more. Research their website and then apply. I'm frikkin stoked!


----------



## guner

Alright people...... I am employed with UHEEA (Utah Higher Education Assitance Authority)
Board of Regents.

We are currently hiring for Customer Service/Delinquency Management reps. Starting pay is $12.00/hr. It has fantastic insurance and benefits. great people to work with. here is the site http://www.pcrecruiter.net/pcrbin/regme ... reducation

I will be hiring 3-4 people.


----------



## Chaser

http://www.ksl.com/jobs/listing/43475/18

If you have any questions, feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## Bears Butt

I just saw this on my facebook page. Maybe some of you would be interested.
https://statejobs.utah.gov/JobAnnouncem ... ?rid=25287


----------



## Gumbo

Looking to hire a Level 2 Technical Support Analyst. PM me if interested.

What you will be doing: 
•	Manage a portfolio of escalated tickets, working with customers and L3 resources to resolve tickets and support customers
•	Consult, mentor, and train L1s
•	Act as a member of the Service Restoration Team as needed
•	Participate in an after-hours, on-call rotation
•	Write and submit KBAs to address common questions and L1 escalations
•	Direct Support Team resources as part of the Service Restoration Team while managing live communications with affected customers
•	Ensure timely, quality responses to customer inquiries and provide proactive communications as needed to enhance customer satisfaction

Successful candidate will have the following experience:
•	A working knowledge of Genesys products and services
•	Experience troubleshooting SIP
•	Ability to follow IVR programming logic and the logs they generate
•	Telephony experience, such as including Cisco, Avaya, Lucent, Nortel, SIP, etc
•	Understanding of CTI environments and VoIP
•	Familiar with networking principles, including circuits and routers
•	Working knowledge of call-center operations and metrics


----------



## legacy

I manage a busy quick lube center in West Jordan. I am looking for a lube tech with some experience (i.e. pit, trans filters, fuel filters, etc..). State Safety & Emission Certification a plus but not required. I am looking for someone who is dependable and honest with no criminal background. Call 435-669-2137.


----------



## huntinfool

HVAC
Looking to hire installers and helpers. Call Shane 801-831-7631


----------



## Cache Bone Out

*Re: Cultured Marble Installer Needed*

Hi guys I'm looking for an experienced marble installer. Must be able to self start. Too much work to handle and it keeps on comiing. Please feel free to call me as i only check the computer nighty at best .

Thanks

Jeremy 435-881-4015


----------



## wyogoob

Looking for part-time AWS Certified Welding Inspectors, and Level II Dye Penetrant (PT) and Magnetic Particle (MT) inspectors for the Spring turnaround season March thru June.

Also looking for an Level II UT inspector certified for Linear Phased Array ultrasonic weld inspections during April/May.

Long hours, good per diem, good pay, terrible working conditions and a crabby boss.


Call Tim - 307-679-0656


----------



## scott_rn

Any nurses want to move to Alaska? The company I work for will move you, sign on bonus, referral bonus, education benefits, strong union. Did I mention you get to live in Alaska?

Biggest bonuses right now are for experienced endoscopy and operating room nurses.


----------



## InvaderZim

I need a good plumber to fix some pipes in a rental property of mine. Should be pretty simple stuff (in the crawlspace) and I could probably do it with a few trip to the depot...but you fellas know better than I.

In Davis County.

Call me ASAP 801-635-9144 Caleb 

thanks!


----------



## Cooky

On March 14-20 multiple employers from across the state will participate in the virtual job fair with ApplyUtah/Monster.com. The virtual job fair will allow job seekers to view and apply for jobs with exclusive online exposure. When a job seeker finds a position they are interested in they upload their professional resume and apply.

http://www.applyutah.com/jobfair


----------



## Gumbo

I'm looking to hire two L1 Support Analysts. Look back a few pages for a description of what I'm looking for. Pays pretty well for the right skillset. Looking for more seasoned applicants. PM me if interested.


----------



## smokin577

I am looking for Customer Serive advisors if anyone is in need of or knows some one who is need of work. PM me for more info


----------



## Bears Butt

I received this from Petersons on facebook this morning. Some of you may want to check this out. They are hiring several positions.

https://portals.peterseninc.com/microsites/careers/

Good luck to everyone interested.


----------



## Bears Butt

Another position is open at Petersens in Farr West (North and West of Ogden)
https://portals.peterseninc.com/microsites/careers/


----------



## legacy

I am looking for someone to fill a Lube Tech position. I need someone with Lube Tech experience (i.e. pit, hood, tranny flushes & filters, fuel filters, etc.). State Safety & Emission Cert. a plus but not required. The job is located at a Lube Express in West Jordan and this is for a full time position. Must be able to work any day of the week except Sunday. Must have a clean driving record and valid drivers license. Must be honest and dependable! Shoot me a PM or send resume to [email protected].


----------



## Bears Butt

Petersen manufacturing is Farr West, (West of Ogden) just posted this link on Facebook. Maybe you are interested.
https://portals.peterseninc.com/microsites/careers/


----------



## Bhilly81

i am looking for some people with some framing experiance that are looking for some work i would prefer 2-3 years experience but will look into anything right now we have alot of work coming up in the next few weeks that we are way understaffed for work is mostly in utah county text or pm me with any replies please we need the help asap 

Brandon
(801)960-7576


----------



## legacy

I'm looking for someone who has some automobile lubrication experience. I manage a Mobil 1 Lube Express and am looking for someone with the right qualifications to start soon...

http://www.ksl.com/jobs/listing/153610/27


----------



## btsmith

Dallas Green Farm & Home in West Haven is currently hiring a Counter Clerk position. This would include operating a cash register, stocking shelves, and assisting customers. This is a part time job and would be 28 hours per week; 4 weekday afternoons and most of the day Saturdays. Please call Braden at 801-731-0331 with questions. Applications can be picked up at the store. http://www.dallasgreen.com


----------



## guner

Just saw this and thought people on here might be interested.
I am in NO WAY affiliated with or have ANY KNOWLEDGE of this company.



Team Leader / Job # 9260031 

DWS Job #: 

9260031 

Job Title: 

Team Leader 



Salary: 





Location: 

WEST JORDAN, UT, 84088 



Description: 

Team Leader is needed for a Salt Lake employer. Responsible for leading employees engaged in the manufacture of firearm components or the assembly of firearms to support production schedules. May be required to perform and train in all functions of their department Essential Functions: * Coordinate work of, and assign duties to, operating personnel. * Establish or adjust assignments and/or work procedures to meet production schedules. * Monitor the status of production orders through completion. * Instruct personnel in the proper operation of equipment and quality requirements of the job. Provide troubleshooting and diagnostic assistance, as well as other training and instruction as required. * Coordinate with Production Supervision or Group Leaders in upstream and downstream departments to ensure adequate and timely production flow. * Maintain tooling and supplies in quantities adequate for required production schedules. * Develop/revise and write standard operating procedures. * Contribute suggestions and implement initiatives to improve production methods, equipment performance, and product quality and cost. * Follow all departmental and plant safety rules and regulations. * Interface with plant support organizations such as Maintenance, Planning, Quality, and Engineering. * Assist with any other projects and/or tasks on an as needed basis as directed by supervisor and/or management. Qualifications, Educational Skills and Experience: * To perform this job successfully, an individual must be able to perform each essential duty satisfactorily. The requirements listed below are representative of the knowledge, skill, and/or ability required. Reasonable accommodations may be made to enable individuals with disabilities to perform the essential functions. * Associate's degree (A. A.) or equivalent from two-year College or technical school; or six months to one year related experience and/or training; or equivalent combination of education and experience. * Must have progressed to the top level in his or her job occupation, possess good communication skills and have the ability to work closely with Maintenance Supervision, Engineering, Production Supervision, Planning, Accounting and all departmental personnel. * Ability to read and interpret documents such as safety rules, operating and maintenance instructions, and procedure manuals. * Ability to read, analyze, and interpret general technical procedures. * Ability to solve practical problems and deal with a variety of concrete variables in situations where only limited standardization exists. * Ability to interpret a variety of instructions furnished in written, oral, diagram, or schedule form. 



Open Date: 

11/27/2012 



Close Date: 

12/27/2012 



Education: 

GED 



Shifts: 

Day 



Terms: 

Full 



Days Off: 

Sat, Sun 



Openings: 

1 



Work Schedule: 

Arranged 



Months of Experience: 





Lifting Requirement: 

20 to 50 lbs 



Driver License: 

None 



Endorsements: 





Benefits: 

Dental Insurance, Health Insurance, Holidays, Sick Leave 



Commission? 

No


----------



## Bears Butt

I just got this through Facebook:
https://portals.peterseninc.com/microsites/careers/
Several jobs on here. Good Luck!


----------



## Gumbo

I'm hiring an L1 Customer Support Analyst.

•	Must understand telephony/CTI.
•	Must possess exceptional customer service skills.
•	Must posses excellent analytical and troubleshooting skills.
•	Should understand skills-based routing, SIP or other switch system, phone provisioning, building call flows, reporting systems, call recording systems, etc.

If interested, PM me.


----------



## redleg

Intermountain Medical Center, where I work, has been looking for Housekeepers for a long time. It seems to be impossible to find applicants who both want to clean in a hospital and can communicate in English with the patients.
Applications are only accepted on line at ihc.com


----------



## legacy

I am looking for someone who is *Heavy Duty Diesel Emission Certified*. I manage a face-paced Lube Express in West Jordan and am looking for a safety & emissions tech and/or experienced lube tech. Please email your resume to _[email protected]_ or fax to 801-352-2985. Please reference this ad! Thanks!


----------



## riptheirlips

*Landscaping*

Ogden area landscaper needs couple labors. Experience preferred but will consider anyone who is a hard worker. Pay based on experience. Must have own transportation. Must be willing to work, and be on time. Call 801-540-2358 if no answer leave message.


----------



## Bears Butt

Rocky Mountain ATV in Payson is hiring 4 positions. They sent me an email and I'd gladly forward it to you if you are interested. Just PM me with your email address.

Attack Graphics Graphic Creator
SEO Copywriter
Customer Service Rep
Warehouse person


----------



## flyfitch

*Finish Carpenter*

I'm looking for an experienced finish carpenter, who has their own tools, for a temp job next Monday and Tuesday. It is a pretty good sized house, new construction in Santaquin. I will pay piece rate. I will pay within three days of completion of the job. Must be able to hang doors, shelves, window sills, and base boards without supervision, but in a timely manner.


----------



## Bears Butt

*Oil Field Jobs, interview locally*

I don't know anything about these jobs, nor am I affiliated with it at all. A friend posted it on Facebook...I hope its legit.

U.S. Recruiting will be at the Brigham Employment Center interviewing for Diesel Mechanics and Fracking Operators. Please refer interested applicants to jobs.utah.gov and Job ID # 9354678 (Fracking Operators) and # 9354679 (Diesel Mechanics).

Tuesday, June 25
12-3 p.m.

Monday, July 8 
8-11 a.m.

OUTSTANDING JOBS IN THE OIL INDUSTRY MINIMUM $65,000 1ST YEAR

SCHLUMBERGER the world's largest oilfield service company is seeking 25 individuals to work in the oil and gas industry. These are year round positions and offer excellent growth and advancement opportunities. Most applicants will double their current salary with the first 24 months! First year income range for all jobs is $65K MINIMUM! Pay may increase to over $100K within 5 years!!

(ALL JOBS REQUIRE A CLASS "A" CDL BUT THESE ARE NOT TRUCK DRIVING JOBS.)
US Recruiting has contacts with a local trucking company if you need a CDL license. More information is available at the interview.

25 FRACKING OPERATORS IN NORTH DAKOTA: These are great jobs! Work 15 days then have 6 paid days off. At the end of the 15 working days the company flies you back and forth to Utah. All air fare is at company expense. While in Williston, housing is provided. In most cases food is provided as well. These are fracking jobs and include work with cement, sand - water- gravel, explosives, welding, cranes etc. THESE ARE PHYSICAL LABOR JOBS. THESE ARE CAREER POSITIONS NOT SEASONAL WORK!

All applicants must be 21 years of age or older, in excellent physical condition, and looking for long term employment. All Equipment Operators must have verifiable experience in: (1) Heavy Duty Construction, (2) Recent Military Service, (3) Year round farming or other mechanical related skills. High School or GED.

Salaries and Benefits are well above average and with paid overtime earnings are generally about twice the average paid in Utah. Benefits include 6% match on a 401K, Profit Sharing, and the opportunity to buy company stock at a large discount. 3 weeks of vacation the first year. All insurances are available - employees pay 20% of the premium, the company will pay 80%. Please share this information with anyone you know who might be interested.


----------



## Bears Butt

*Petersens in Farr West is hiring*

For those of you looking for work.

Keep in mind, I have posted on here before and I have nothing to do with this company. I am on their mailing list and when they send something out, I will post it on here. Good luck!

https://portals.peterseninc.com/microsites/careers/


----------



## Bears Butt

*New job openings in Farr West*

I just got this information and am passing it on. As I've said before, I have nothing to do with this company, I'm just passing on the information!

Good Luck!

https://portals.peterseninc.com/microsites/careers/


----------



## longbow

*I need maintenance help in Alaska.*

I need a maintenance helper for 3+ months up here in Kodiak. We are way behind and we need someone until we can get caught up. Free room and board, food, hourly wage and utilities. You pretty much live for free. If you or someone you know has a well-rounded maintenance ability please PM me with your name and phone number and I will call you.
You could be replacing boards on a dock, stocking parts, unloading float planes, sweat fitting copper tubing, fitting PVC pipe, gassing the boats, helping frame forms for footings, repairing bear damage, welding aluminum, fix leaks, change pumps, carpentry, fixing a flat, or whatever it takes to keep this place raising salmon.
You don't have to be an expert at any of these things but we need someone who can jump in and help us without a lot of training or supervision. I don't care what age you are as long as you are mechanically inclined. You'll have plenty of time to hunt and fish up here too. 
I will not tolerate drugs of any kind.


----------



## Bears Butt

You are a good man Longbow! Wish I could have helped you out.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

longbow said:


> I need a maintenance helper for 3+ months up here in Kodiak. We are way behind and we need someone until we can get caught up. Free room and board, food, hourly wage and utilities. You pretty much live for free. If you or someone you know has a well-rounded maintenance ability please PM me with your name and phone number and I will call you.
> You could be replacing boards on a dock, stocking parts, unloading float planes, sweat fitting copper tubing, fitting PVC pipe, gassing the boats, helping frame forms for footings, repairing bear damage, welding aluminum, fix leaks, change pumps, carpentry, fixing a flat, or whatever it takes to keep this place raising salmon.
> You don't have to be an expert at any of these things but we need someone who can jump in and help us without a lot of training or supervision. I don't care what age you are as long as you are mechanically inclined. You'll have plenty of time to hunt and fish up here too.
> I will not tolerate drugs of any kind.


If I were single I would be all over this!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

we are currently hiring for concrete carpenters/finishers.

http://www.ksl.com/jobs/listing/253384/7?ad_cid=1


----------



## trouthunter1

*Residential Plumber*

Currently looking for apprentice/journeyman plumber for new residential construction. 
Must hold current Utah plumbing license, reliable transportation to and from job site and own basic hand tools.

e-mail resume to: [email protected]
call~ 801-446-0520
or message me through here.


----------



## Daisy

Looking for:

1. Welder- must be able to TIG/MIG. Strong aluminum experience necessary. 3 mo temp assignment to start. 

2. Welding Prep/Apprentice- Temp with possibility for full time position with benefits.

Jobs are located in Ogden. 

PM me through the site for more details.


----------



## riptheirlips

Looking for some Landscape help. Required to be on time and dependable. All forms of landscaping will be required. Pay dependent on experience. Call 540-2358


----------



## Narient

Good morning, Folks. For those looking for something in the IT industry, EMC is currently hiring for it's Draper, UT office. I've worked here for close to 3 years now and I have a hard time considering going elsewhere because these folks have taken care of my family better than any other company. Here's what we have available as of this morning:

Position	- Department
Associate Technical Writer (x3) - Field
Associate Delivery Specialist (x5) - Managed Services
GSAP TSE (x24) - Remote Reactive/Support
TSE II – Documentum - Remote Reactive/Support
Marketing Intern - COE Leadership
SW Quality Engineer - Mozy
Manager, Customer Support - Mozy
Principal IT Consultant - Mozy
Sr. Application Developer - Mozy
Senior DBA - Rubicon Dev/Ops
Sr. IT Service Engineer (x4) - Mozy


TSE is Tech Support Engineer. The GSAP program is for those soon to be graduating from college or those who have graduated within the past year. Let me know if you, or somebody you know, is looking and I'll do what I can to help.


----------



## trouthunter1

trouthunter1 said:


> Currently looking for apprentice/journeyman plumber for new residential construction.
> Must hold current Utah plumbing license, reliable transportation to and from job site and own basic hand tools.
> 
> e-mail resume to: [email protected]
> call~ 801-446-0520
> or message me through here.


still looking for a few house plumbers if anyone is looking for work!


----------



## Bears Butt

*Peterson is hiring*

Here is a list of job openings:

https://portals.peterseninc.com/microsites/careers/


----------



## legacy

*Lube Tech/Safety & I/M Tech*

We are a fast-paced lube shop looking for experienced lube tech's preferably Safety & I/M certified. Heavy Duty I/M certification a huge plus!
We are located in West Jordan and offer paid vacation, paid holiday, health, dental & vision insurance. Please email resume to: [email protected]


----------



## Bowdacious

I am in need of two welders for my company. We are a welding company but focus a lot on ornamental iron fences, railings, and gates. Applicants must know how to weld MIG and have experience reading blue prints. Applicants should also know measurements in fraction and decimal form and be able to use a tape measure. I am looking for individuals who are willing to work hard and be proud of the product that they produce. There will be a 90 day probation period. Insurance and PTO is available for full time employees. Please call Luke @ 801-750-7375 to set up an interview if interested.


----------



## Gumbo

I'm looking to hire a weekend Technical Support position, Sat-Sun midnight to noon. This is a great gig for a college student looking to pick up 24 hours in a single weekend. Requires technical competency and dependability. If you have--or are--a college student pursuing a technical career, or if you're looking for extra hours/income--and looking for part-time work for a growing technology company, send me a PM. Located in Salt Lake, Old Mill area.


----------



## Bears Butt

*Petersons in Ogden is hiring*

https://portals.peterseninc.com/microsites/careers/


----------



## longbow

*Alaska maintenance job!!!!*

We are looking for a maintenance man at a hatchery here in Alaska. We fix pipes, pumps, repair bear damage, operate backhoe and skid steer, plumbing, weld aluminum, repair boat motors, pm generators and whatever it takes to keep the place running. You don't have to be an expert but have a working knowledge of maintenance and a willingness to learn.
Perks include: Free housing, lights, heat, phone, internet. Pretty much everything is free but food and TV. 6% 401K match. Cheap health insurance ($66 for my family, $25 for a single). Free use of six boats (two lake boats and four sea skiffs). Paid time off. Reimbursed moving expenses.

Five month deer season, limit of three. Elk hunting. Excellent deep sea fishing. If you tend to get tired of hunting and fishing you might not want to apply :grin: .

Here's a link to the job description:
http://kraa.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Kitoi-Bay-Maintenance-Mgr.-10-2014.pdf

We are a family friendly site so if you're married with kids, no problem. Responsible drinking is fine but I won't tolerate drugs of any kind. PM me with your questions or a phone number and I can call you back.
Awesome opportunity guys!!!
Chuck Jorgensen.


----------



## Nambaster

Man! that is seriously a dream job! If my wife wasn't in nursing school right now I would be bugging her to move right now!


----------



## longbow

Do you mean to tell me there is nobody interested in living in Alaska for free?? We live on the sea shore in a sheltered bay. Very little snow or wind during the winter. It would be perfect for a single guy, a couple with small kids, a couple willing to homeschool, a couple who's kids have moved out or anyone wanting to hunt and fish until you puke. You won't be living in an igloo either. We have very nice places.
If you don't want to apply, think of someone that would be perfect for it and pass the word on to them.
Here's the link again. It says Maintenance Manager but they really need a Maintenance Assistant. I'm not sure why they posted for a manager. http://kraa.org/wordpress/wp-content...r.-10-2014.pdf


----------



## Huntin8

That would be an awesome job! And i'm hating mine at the moment...


----------



## 30-06-hunter

longbow said:


> We are looking for a maintenance man at a hatchery here in Alaska. We fix pipes, pumps, repair bear damage, operate backhoe and skid steer, plumbing, weld aluminum, repair boat motors, pm generators and whatever it takes to keep the place running. You don't have to be an expert but have a working knowledge of maintenance and a willingness to learn.
> Perks include: Free housing, lights, heat, phone, internet. Pretty much everything is free but food and TV. 6% 401K match. Cheap health insurance ($66 for my family, $25 for a single). Free use of six boats (two lake boats and four sea skiffs). Paid time off. Reimbursed moving expenses.
> 
> Five month deer season, limit of three. Elk hunting. Excellent deep sea fishing. If you tend to get tired of hunting and fishing you might not want to apply :grin: .
> 
> Here's a link to the job description:
> http://kraa.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Kitoi-Bay-Maintenance-Mgr.-10-2014.pdf
> 
> We are a family friendly site so if you're married with kids, no problem. Responsible drinking is fine but I won't tolerate drugs of any kind. PM me with your questions or a phone number and I can call you back.
> Awesome opportunity guys!!!
> Chuck Jorgensen.


Chuck, what is the housing like?


----------



## brookieguy1

20 years ago I would have taken this job instantly!


----------



## Idratherbehunting

A CPA can be a maintenance man, right? Now to sell my wife on this.  Pretty awesome sounding adventure.


----------



## longbow

30-06-hunter said:


> Chuck, what is the housing like?


Really nice. We just finished a triplex. We also have a duplex, three houses and a bunkhouse for the seasonals.


----------



## Nambaster

Huntin8 said:


> That would be an awesome job! And i'm hating mine at the moment...


It's hard to like any job when a job like that exists! Seriously? a hatchery job that pays and compensates at that rate? I have applied and been through the interview process to a lot of great jobs only to get offers and my wife makes me turn them all down.

I missed the boat on the following: Historical Gold Mine Explorer, Fish and Game officer, Land Surveyor and I don't know that I would forgive my wife if I got an offer for this...

Working with Longbow would make this job a million times better as well.


----------



## 30-06-hunter

After dinner I'm going to see how my wife might feel about Alaska.


----------



## Dunkem

We are looking for a part time night person in the meat dept at Dans Foods in olympus village shopping center.Probobly 2 or 3 nights a week.Duties would include Complete meat shop clean up,service counter help.Must be friendly and courtious. For more information call Travis in the meat dept between 7:30 a.m. and 3:30 p.m.Experience not required,but would be helpful.This is the store I used to manage,and has a great customer base,and friendly workers.Call Travis for info.Thanks Dunkem

Phone number is 801-272-2622 ask for Travis in the meat dept.


----------



## Gumbo

*Hiring Technical Customer Care*

I'm looking for technical support agents. This job is not in Alaska and there are no hunting/fishing benefits. But starting pay is $25/hr and we offer excellent medical benefits. And you get to work on cutting edge technology for an industry leader.

Must be driven to please and able to troubleshoot complex call-delivery issues using verbose logs. Genesys experience a plus, but anyone who is knowledgeable of networking, VoIP, and call-center technology in general is eligible.


----------



## Mountainquack78

Longbow I am very interested in that job been a aircraft electrian for 10 years . I work on f-16's for the air force could you possible mail me some more info please.


----------



## Dunkem

Dunkem said:


> We are looking for a part time possible full time night person in the meat dept at Dans Foods in olympus village shopping center.Duties would include Complete meat shop clean up,service counter help.Must be friendly and courtious. For more information call Travis in the meat dept between 7:30 a.m. and 3:30 p.m.Experience not required,but would be helpful.This is the store I used to manage,and has a great customer base,and friendly workers.Would be more responsibilities,call Travis for info.Thanks Dunkem
> 
> Phone number is 801-272-2622


 bump.


----------



## bugchuker

A friend is looking for a class a driver and a rigger for full time work at Mountain Crane. They have a nice benefit package. [email protected]


----------



## redleg

*Career fair in Murray*

Folks in the general SLC area: If you are looking to join a wonderful world class healthcare organization, that cares about its employees, and has been voted one of America's #1 places to work, come to Intermountain Medical Center on 53rd South in Murray June 6th, from 9am-3pm, to our Environmental Services Career fair. We are hiring for 20 Housekeeping positions in the general SLC area: Intermountain Medical Center, LDS Hospital, Riverton Hospital, Alta View Hospital, and The Orthopedic Specialty Hospital. Come find out just how great Intermountain really is as an employer . HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!! 
In the auditorium on the ground floor of building #6.


----------



## longbow

*Alaska maintenance dream job!!!*

Our latest maintenance guy didn't work out and we are looking for a maintenance man at a hatchery here in Alaska. (It's a non-stinky hatchery not a stinky processing place). We fix pipes, pumps, repair bear damage, operate backhoe and skid steer, plumbing, weld aluminum and steel, repair boat motors, pm generators, change oil and whatever it takes to keep the place running. You must be comfortable with constant contact with bears. You don't have to be an expert but must have a working knowledge of maintenance and a willingness to learn. If you grew up on a farm, you're probably qualified. We stay busy but it's probably the easiest and best job I've ever had.
Perks include: Free housing, lights, heat, phone, internet. Pretty much everything is free but food and TV. 6% 401K match. Cheap health insurance. Free use of six boats (two lake boats and four sea skiffs). Paid time off. Reimbursed moving expenses.

Five month deer season, limit of three. Elk hunting. Excellent deep sea fishing. If you tend to get tired of hunting and fishing you might not want to apply :grin: .

We are a family friendly site so if you're married with kids, no problem. Responsible drinking is fine but I won't tolerate drugs of any kind. PM me with your questions or a phone number and I can call you back. If you're not interested, think hard about someone you know who is qualified and interested.
Awesome opportunity guys!!!
Chuck Jorgensen.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

pm sent Longbow. BTW I was talking to him about your gig, or what little I know of it the other day. Just tell him Brent gave you the number. He is easily the best employee we have ever had.


----------



## longbow

Good deal Muleskinner. He sounds like exactly what I need. Let him know I will call him tomorrow at 2:00pm your time.


----------



## longbow

I've got a couple guys interested. I can't believe I'm not getting stampeded though.

Did I mention Alaska gives us one elk and three deer tags for free? And the fishing's pretty good too.


----------



## bugchuker

pm sent


----------



## bugchuker

Questa Gas is hiring a position in LaBarge , Wyoming. You must relocate or live in LaBarge, Big Piney or surrounding areas. The posting is on questargas.com. They have a good 401k matching program and good health insurance. feel free to pm me for details.


----------



## longbow

Still taking apps for the maintenance position. We've had a couple highly qualified candidates back out for various reasons.
Here's a copy of the job description.
http://kraa.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Asst-Maint-Position_KBH-2015.pdf


----------



## Clyboy

Security Officer Position, Looking for prior service or current clearance holders. Flexible schedule. Visit our website to apply. 

csidefend.com


----------



## longbow

Our maintenance position has been filled. Thanks to all that applied.


----------



## Utmuddguy

We're looking for operators, laborers and truck drivers for a fairly large construction company. Good starting pay and a lot of opportunity for advancement PM me if interested.


----------



## Loke

*I need an assistant*

I'm looking to hire a Head Sweeper at my school;. The hours are 10:30 AM - 7 PM. Duties will include trash removal, vacuuming, and cleaning restrooms. See link to the job posting on the Alpine School District employment board.

https://www.astihosted.com/asd/JAMN...ew.asp?PositionID=QPT31262116111112&jobtype=N

I'm hoping to hire as soon as possible. We have a great school, the faculty and staff are fantastic people to work with.


----------



## ridgetop

Looking for a Journeyman Electrician. 
Great benefits.
Salt lake area.


----------



## elkmule123

Cashier position available
Phillips 66 in the International Center west of the airport.
Current available shifts
Graveyard and weekends from 2 to 10
This position is perfect for college students. There is time in between customers to be able to study and work on homework assignments.


----------



## Blackie6

Looking to hire a Teledata tech. No expierence required. Will be working on ladders, pulling and terminating cat5 e cat6 and fiber optic cable. Looking to hire immideitly.


----------



## BarnesJobs

*Barnes Bullets - Hiring*

Barnes Bullets, located in Mona, UT, is hiring a PR & Communications person to interact heavily with outdoor writers - building relationships and providing information and materials related to Barnes, coordinate trade shows and materials, monitor social media, etc.

PR experience is not a requirement - strong knowledge of firearms, especially rifles, and the hunting industry is necessary.

Unfortunately we are not able to offer a relocation package for this position so you would either need to be local to Mona, UT or be open to relocation at your own expense.

Please send me a message if you are interested in the position.

Thank you!


----------



## BarnesJobs

*Barnes Bullets - Hiring Testing Position*

Barnes Bullets, located in Mona, UT, is hiring a Sr R&D Technician to work with our R&D engineers on new products and testing. This position does involve a lot of ammunition testing and we are seeking someone who has very strong reloading experience.

Previous positions/professional background is less important than a strong firearms knowledge and reloading experience.

Unfortunately we are not able to offer a relocation package for this position so you would either need to be local to Mona, UT or be open to relocation at your own expense.

Please send me a message if you are interested in the position.

Thank you!


----------



## ridgetop

ridgetop said:


> Looking for a Journeyman Electrician.
> Great benefits.
> Salt lake area.


Bump.

Still looking!
Hire on bonus available.


----------



## Hoopermat

Looking for a full time guy for power washing. 
Wages depending on experience. 
Must have 
Current driver license
Clean driving record 


Must be able to work swing shift hours and possibly some weekends

Call Mat
801-309-7718


----------



## bugchuker

Questar Gas in Diamondville Wyoming is looking to hire a utility worker. Feel free to pm me with any questions.
http://www.questar.com/psp/webextdo..._APP_SCHJOB&Action=U&FOCUS=Applicant&SiteId=1


----------



## Hoopermat

UWN admin said:


> Are you looking for an employee? Do you need someone for a temporary job. Have you heard about places that are hiring?
> 
> Many of us need work or have family members looking for a job. If you have something available or know of an opening somewhere, please add your post to the thread.


Problem with this thread is it show the post old to new. Should be reversed.


----------



## Fish1970

*Realtor Partner*

I am looking for a Realtor partner for a new RE company in Utah. Amazing situation. All leads are provided. Call or PM me. Must have Real Estate License


----------



## Utmuddguy

*Part time/full time plumber/hvac fitter*

We are looking for an individual to train as a fitter/plumber holding gas meters on construction projects would be full time or part time so it could very flexible (summers will be busy)


----------



## Narient

For those looking for IT work and are new to the field, Dell|EMC in Draper is hiring. Let me know if you or anybody you know is interested and I'll get the ball rolling. GSAP employees get reviewed for pay raises every 6 months for the first 2 years. Also, the benefits package here is top of the line. For my family of 10, I pay around $360/mo for major medical. 

GSAP Requirements:
· Technical degree is highly preferred
o If associate does not have a technical degree, then associate has ISM or another proven professional certification
· Experience is applicable and comparable to 0-2 years of relevant technical experience
· Contractors must be in current role for at least one year
· Full-time employees must be in current role for at least 18 months
· Associate has spoken with their current manager about applying – Referral will be required
· Fluency in Spanish and/or Portuguese is a plus


----------



## longbow

I need a maintenance assistant (young/old, no matter) for about three months or so starting June 15th. Duties include gassing boats every morning, fix plumbing leaks, PM on small engines, load/unload bush planes, fixing bear damage, patch a hole in a boat, move pallets or gear around with a Bobcat, painting......etc. Basically, anything to keep this place running. Must be a safe worker. We stay busy but this is the easiest job you'll ever have.
The KRAA director said she'll let me pay $16.00 an hour. All food, housing, internet, TV and utilities provided. You need to provide your own flight to Kodiak and I will pay for your bush plane to Kitoi Bay Salmon Hatchery. Seasonals are allowed to use two of our skiffs for personal fishing time. 
We have about 21 hours of sunlight during this time so you'll have plenty of time to hunt and fish. Deer hunting starts Aug 1st and runs to Dec 31st.
Absolutely NO DRUGS. This ain't rehab for you or your spoiled boy.
No homing pigeons! I need you to stay for the whole 3+ months.

If you have questions PM me or send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## mpjeffnorton

Blackie6 said:


> Looking to hire a Teledata tech. No expierence required. Will be working on ladders, pulling and terminating cat5 e cat6 and fiber optic cable. Looking to hire immideitly.


I am interested, I have done this work before in L.A. PM me


----------



## longbow

longbow said:


> I need a maintenance assistant (young/old, no matter) for about three months or so starting June 15th. Duties include gassing boats every morning, fix plumbing leaks, PM on small engines, load/unload bush planes, fixing bear damage, patch a hole in a boat, move pallets or gear around with a Bobcat, painting......etc. Basically, anything to keep this place running. Must be a safe worker. We stay busy but this is the easiest job you'll ever have.
> The KRAA director said she'll let me pay $16.00 an hour. All food, housing, internet, TV and utilities provided. You need to provide your own flight to Kodiak and I will pay for your bush plane to Kitoi Bay Salmon Hatchery. Seasonals are allowed to use two of our skiffs for personal fishing time.
> We have about 21 hours of sunlight during this time so you'll have plenty of time to hunt and fish. Deer hunting starts Aug 1st and runs to Dec 31st.
> Absolutely NO DRUGS. This ain't rehab for you or your spoiled boy.
> No homing pigeons! I need you to stay for the whole 3+ months.
> 
> If you have questions PM me or send me an email at [email protected]


To all those who contacted me about this opening. Sorry about the slow response. We've had a turn of events to deal with lately. As a result, we now have two openings. One for a seasonal maintenance and one for a fulltime maintenance assistant. Here's a link.
http://kraa.org/about/employment/

Pm me with any questions.


----------



## middlefork

Full time position with a Winter Sports / Bike company working in after sales department in Ogden UT.
Experience in back room service is prefered.
Full job description at www.rossignol.com
Please submit resumes to [email protected]


----------



## morvlorv

If anyone is looking for part time work (mon-thurs, 6 to 7 hours a day), I am looking for a solid person possibly two for lawn care and yard care work starting this spring.

You will have your own route that you will do each day.
After an initial period of working with me or my partner, we will set you loose on your route.

Unfortunately as of now, this job will not offer any benefits, and pay will be cash every two weeks.
Depending on past experience and your attitude, pay will be between ten and thirteen an hour.

The work is great. You are outside and getting excercise.

If it works out well, we will offer more yards during hunting season. I take time off during that time of year.

You need a truck or a vehilce that can tow and a good attitude. I will provide a trailer with mowing equiptment.

Most yards are in bountiful and one days worth of work in west valley.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Raptorman

Local Automotive Performance Company is looking for a Tech Suppoort/Customer Service employee. Great company to work for. If you know anyone with good verbal communication skills and or interest and expirience in the automotive field let me know. It is a full time position.

https://jobs.ksl.com/listing/847654?ad_cid=1


----------

